# Need your opinion



## hmcintosh (Dec 6, 2011)

I am trying to raise a healthy goat herd and am looking for any input. I try not to vaccinate any more than neccessary because I really don't know what to do. I read the internet and get so many different opinions that it makes my head spin. I am wondering what is the best wormer. How often do you worm, What other vaccinations do you give. What do you feed to produce healthy meatty goats. Just anything you can tell me would be most appreciated.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

We use Dumor pelleted dewormer we worm the 2-3 times a year, We give CD&T once a year, Bo-Se 1-2 times a year, and give copper 2X a year.....
We raise dairy goats And feed them BlueSeal Dairy goat pellet, BOSS, Alfalfa pellets, and right before breeding season we add BlueSeal Sunshine Plus.....


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I only worm when necessary. I do worm after a doe kids because there is such a risk of a parasite bloom. 

I only vaccinate with CD&T. I do give BoSe shots (selenium) and copper boluses as needed.

I have dairy goats so what I feed may not be what you need for meat goats.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

We vaccinate CD-T once a year. Meaty goats-may depend on the breed. Some goats put on more muscle weight than others do. Good healthy goats depend on the amount of browse they can eat naturally. If you have pasture and not much wild browse, they will need to have a good de-wormer. I think it is best to start out with de-worming your goats for a # 1 health concern with one that is effective. We did not do that right off as we didnt know much about goats and then the worms just popped & dropped all over the property to repeat with a vengeance the next year. The experts here on GS will tell you to get a fecal sample sent in to your vet so you can determine what type of worms your goats have, how many and what type of de-wormer to use on them. Once you get the worm load taken care of, things get easier to deal with. Your goats will need extra supplements... mostly a good loose mineral available to them. Once your goats get good nutrition in them, they can combat the worms easier and may be able to develope a bit of resistance to them.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

Now that we are more on top of our worm problem here, we hope to only have to de-worm twice a year at the most: Once before kidding, and once after kidding. Using the right de-wormer is important and that is a lot of information to read upon. Type in de-worming in the forum search area to read what the success is for the people using de-wormers in various areas. You will learn a lot. Don't get discouraged tho.. your goats will be strong and healthy once you get the right things into them and the wrong things out of them.


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I give CD&T once a year, dewormer when they need it, and BoSe to the newborn kids. Have never needed anything else.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I only worm after doing a fecal to determine what wormer I need to kill what kind of worms or cocci. 
I do CDT and Pasturella vaccine but vaccines are a choice you do not have to vaccinate your goats. 
They do need loose free choice minerals made for goats or cows. Quality hay. fresh water


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

We have Boers here. They are wormed, get BoSe & CDT right before breeding, then another round of BoSe right before kidding. At kidding we worm once, then 10 days later.
They also get free choice alfalfa & plenty loose minerals.
I can relate to head spinning. You just have to sift through it & do what you think your herd needs based on your own research. There's no one size fits all management.
Are coats smooth or rough? It's either parasites and/or copper def issues.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree with everyone...every breeder has different methods of how they want to do things...so you have to kinda find what is best for your herd..... :wink:


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I worm when possible or when needed.
At this point I don't have a microscope to do a fecal so I just go by their eye lids and gums are if they change in any way that would make me think worms. I usually only have to worm once a year and then the day after kidding. I use ivermectin horse paste wormer as it is easiest for me. You just give it 3X the goats weight in a horse dose and repeat in 10 days. Being it is a paste it is really cheap and easy.

I haven't done CD/T yet as I haven't been able to get to the feed store in forever. But once I can get there and get the CD/T and needles I will start with that. It is a double dose(repeat in 2-3 weeks) if they have never had it,FYI.

I also use Vit/E selenium paste 3 weeks before kidding. A must for selenium deficient areas.
The basics such as warm fresh water when it is cold 2-3X a day and minerals and BP are also very important and that alone will help them stay healthy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

There really is no "best" dewormer cause they all kind of work for different worms. I really like Ivomec brand dewormers given orally. They seem to work very well. I like to switch different brands of dewormers for each treatment. Like in springtime i'll deworm with ivomec then in fall i'll deworm with somethine else. Like that.

I do give CDT and BoSe, but prefer not to give anything else unless needed. I have a ton of different medicines and treatments on hand in case they're needed.

I feed alfalfa pretty much year round and my goats do wonderful on it. We grow our own hay for cattle dairies primarily which works out great for my dairy goats. I don't grain my bucks and I only grain my does after they've kidded and IF they need it. My weanlings to yearlings get daily grain though. 

Every breeder does things differently...just cause this works for me...doesn't necessarily mean it will work for you or someone else. You can take ideas here and there and try them out...if they don't work...try something else and just go from there. Pretty soon you'll have your own management practices that work for your herd. Everyone's will be different in one way or another. You should do a lot of "testing" here and there with different things, some will work great for your goats, some stuff won't. Just go with what works. :thumb:


----------



## hmcintosh (Dec 6, 2011)

Thanks to everyone for all the help. Couple questions what is CD/T for? Also how do you find out if your area is selenium deficint?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

No problem... :thumb:

CD&T is to prevent over eating disease and tetnus....

Here is a map of selenium deficient area's...click on the link...

http://tin.er.usgs.gov/geochem/doc/averages/se/usa.html


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

CD&T - provides immunization against three types of Clostridium bacteria. Type C, D and Tetanus. This is a good link with info. http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/CD-Tvaccinations.html
It is best to do the 2 initial doses 1 month apart. Then a once a year booster.


----------

